# Turban Cloth



## TigerStyleZ (Feb 12, 2012)

Does anyone know the difference between,  full voile / half voile, mal mal and rubia and other turban clothes. Are there any differences?  I  am quite not sure. I want to tie a dhumalla regualry, so which material  you will recommend, and which material you will recommend for pagh? 

It would be great if someone with knowledge would make a list.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 12, 2012)

Half width Malmal cloth is best for Dumalla.


----------



## BaljinderS (Feb 13, 2012)

Full voile is great material.  Its really light,soft and thin so makes it really easy to tie and looks great.  This is the best one for me.


----------



## BaljinderS (Feb 13, 2012)

blessing50u said:


> Hello Dear,
> my name is Miss Blessing.i was in this site looking for a nice person and saw your profile now and I became interesting to know if we can be friend and also know each other better.i promise to send my photo to U as soon as U reply back to me,thanks am waiting (blessinganada@yahoo.com)
> Blessing.



is this for me???  I didn't know this was a dating site...?

hahhaaa..lol... is this a joke...lol.. I am extremly happily married.. too late 0

Sorry .. "blessin-ganada"

PS: Jarnail Singh veer ji, do you think this is funny?   I do too.  ..lol ..good one.. lol  cheerleader


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Feb 14, 2012)

So its up to individual choice? Mhh, I am quite confused now, Baljeet ji is saying opposite of Kanwaljit ji , lol. Is mal mal thinner than voil, or is it just more elastic? Some one help, please ! I am tying my turban with a very thick cloth like old uncles do, but I am not happy with this ^^


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

I think Malmal is the cloth Parnas (given as Saropas in Gurudwara) are made up of. They are probably the thinner ones. Voil is the thin cloth for Patiala style turbans. At any shop you can ask for all 3 and check out for yourself. You can also ask the shop owner to give you the softer one.


----------



## BaljinderS (Feb 14, 2012)

TigerStyleZ said:


> So its up to individual choice? Mhh, I am quite confused now, Baljeet ji is saying opposite of Kanwaljit ji , lol. Is mal mal thinner than voil, or is it just more elastic? Some one help, please ! I am tying my turban with a very thick cloth like old uncles do, but I am not happy with this ^^



As Kanwaljit veer ji says, it will give you a much better idea when you see it for yourself...
Let us know which one you chose :sippingcoffeemunda:


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks you both, but I think thats the problem! Here is no local Sikh shop :S That´s why i asked the question. I ordered some Turans via  sardarpagrihouse, hope they will come soon. Then I can make a decision myself.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh then you can be in a sticky situation  It is never a good buy from online, for Singhs better to visit the shop and check out things by hand.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Feb 14, 2012)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> Oh then you can be in a sticky situation  It is never a good buy from online, for Singhs better to visit the shop and check out things by hand.



Yes, you are right but I don´t have the possibilities here. I am looking forward


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 14, 2012)

TigerStyleZ said:


> Yes, you are right but I don´t have the possibilities here. I am looking forward


Tigerstlez ji don't worry.  Ambarsaria's are generally good people unless you are shopping in "Jhootha Bazaar/False Mall" in Amritsar versus "Hall Bazaar/Main MAll".  I believe your stuff is coming from Hall Bazaar.

Leave feedback on your experience.  It possibly will also help others.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## SikhiStore (Feb 15, 2012)

A bit late but for future reference we also offer Dastaars at www.SikhiStore.com.

And basic difference between the different fabrics is that Rubia has dense weaving, Full Voile has light weaving and Mal- Mal has very fine and very light weaving.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 15, 2012)

SikhiStore said:


> A bit late but for future reference we also offer Dastaars at www.SikhiStore.com.
> 
> And basic difference between the different fabrics is that Rubia has dense weaving, Full Voile has light weaving and Mal- Mal has very fine and very light weaving.


SikhiStore veer ji it does not cost much to support SPN and have your banner at the top just like JSKS from India.  May be you should consider it.

Thanks for your helpful post and welcome to spn.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## SikhiStore (Feb 15, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> SikhiStore veer ji it does not cost much to support SPN and have your banner at the top just like JSKS from India.  May be you should consider it.
> 
> Thanks for your helpful post and welcome to spn.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.




Thank you


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow nice, a european shop. Damn.. you posted it too late.. But next time I will know whom I will contact, thanks for sharing. 

PS. I hope it isnt that expensive like other shops^^ Should be a "european" price, but I will take a look


----------



## Awakeand Singh (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought two turban cloths on line from Pagrihouse. Both were rubia, and I now have one in voile as well (a gift from a dear friend). I was very happy with the quality of the merchandise and the friendly service. As for the duty charges I had to pay ... that's another story!

Now, if I could only find someone to teach me how to do a good point-to-point _puni_, which is the essential first skill to learn if you want your _dastaar_ to come out right. I've seen a couple of Youtube videos, but none really does the job.

Any volunteers out there?


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Mar 1, 2012)

Awakeaned Singh, thanks or your post. Mhh, you know that Rubia is more dificulte to tie?   I don´t think you have watched whole Youtube videos, there are many that show how you can tie puni as well. I wish I could help but I am not that good in tying Paghs. Another Question does anyone know how to tie this Impressive Dhumalla from Sukhdev Singh Babbar? Tutorial and lenght of Material (kapra ) or Something would be very helpful!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 1, 2012)

You just need to start tying. Best is to have a long double parna to cover your hair and 15 metres of malmal dumalla cloth min.


----------



## Luckysingh (Mar 3, 2012)

Sat sri akaal

I know we are discussing turban cloth here.

I need some recommendation on sites available that give detailed information on How to tie different styles of turban along with what lengths/material are required. 

Sat Kartar
Lucky Singh


----------



## saruplanda (Mar 4, 2012)

rubia is bit thicker woven, mal mal is the thinner version, rubia is best to pagh, for dhumala you should use rubia0
if your pagh is like indian style the 2 pagh's of mal mal are sewen toghther to make on pagri????:redturban::happysingh::blueturban:


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 4, 2012)

saruplanda said:


> rubia is bit thicker woven, mal mal is the thinner version, rubia is best to pagh, for dhumala you should use rubia0
> if your pagh is like indian style the 2 pagh's of mal mal are sewen toghther to make on pagri????:redturban::happysingh::blueturban:


saruplanda ji thanks for your post.

Perhaps an error as you seem to suggest "rubia" for "pagh" and "Dhumala".  I am no expert but I assume you mean "mal mal" for "pagh".

Regards,

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Ambarsaria said:


> saruplanda ji thanks for your post.
> 
> Perhaps an error as you seem to suggest "rubia" for "pagh" and "Dhumala".  I am no expert but I assume you mean "mal mal" for "pagh".
> 
> ...





***?!??! You are all confusing me right now! Rubia for Dhumalla? I thought Mal Mal is best for Dhumala!?!?!? and Rubia for Pagh?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 4, 2012)

TigerStyleZ said:


> ***?!??! You are all confusing me right now! Rubia for Dhumalla? I thought Mal Mal is best for Dhumala!?!?!? and Rubia for Pagh?


Togerstylez ji don't be confused.  You already ordered the stuff  
Experiment when you recieve.  There is no prescription for it in SRM.  It is a style item remember beyond the first couple of turns around the head!

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 4, 2012)

I have 2 sets of Dumalla cloth, black and blue, will be starting to wear them. Good thing is you don't need to soak them in water.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes , you are right Paji. I just wanted to represent us Sikhs with clear and perfect shape Laahrs, so people  will keep in mind that we Sikhs are not that old bapus, wearing crooked turbans and smiling twisty lol


----------



## Manni Singh 85 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lucky Singh ji.  I recently started wearing a turban. And. I will suggest you to wear. It's called double full voile size 6.8 meter. And you can watch on YouTube for all of the different styles.  All of the videos have detailed tutorial. That where I learned.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally my Turbans arrived ! Quality is OK. But this site seems ok!


----------

